# Dryer side vent kit



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

I noticed most dryers has 4" knockouts on the side for venting. Which would be more convenient for me. The salesman says you have to buy a side vent kit from the manufacturer to modify the dryer's vent to exit that way. I looked up the part number and the installation manual, and all the kit contains are a few shorter length ducts, a 90 degree bend, and a hole cover for unused vent hole. They want $50 for this kit, and 2 week to special order. What's keeping me from just buying regular ducting and 90 degree piece and doing it myself? Anyone ever try this?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Nothing. they just want the retro-fit to be safe. don't use flex or screws in the interior of dryer, foil tape any connections.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

The kit looks like this.

What I plan on using something like this and this.

The only difference I can tell is a ribbed 90 bend, which i think is actually worse than the 90 i'm going to use.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that'll work.


----------

